# Bike week in Florida



## ratrodz (Mar 2, 2022)

Anyone here going to this?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 2, 2022)

@Billythekid


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2022)

This weekend is the Antique Motorcycle Club of America (AMCA) Sunshine Chapter National Spring Meet also in Deland https://sunshinechapteramca.yahoosites.com/national-meet.html


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2022)

I may go depends how my wife is feeling it wasn’t a huge turn out last year as far as bicycles go however I got to meet some really cool people and see some really cool bicycles that were there


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2022)

I like how AMCA is doing something the same weekend I’m not sure if they did last year but I did not know about it


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 2, 2022)

My buddy said it 10 days


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2022)

I'll have my '57 Sportster and '38 Motormaster at the AMCA meet but may try to swing over to the other meet as well since I'm there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2022)

ratrodz said:


> My buddy said it 10 days



Daytona Bike Week last 10 days. We’re on the road now and a few people headed that way. Later today and tomorrow will probably be crazy on both I-95 and I-10. We’re coming down I-95 and cops everywhere-watch your speed! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2022)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 1580917
> 
> 
> Anyone here going to this?



We thought about it but not much buzz about it so gonna skip it and do some sightseeing.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2022)

The Fairchild National Tropical Botanical Garden, in Coral Gables is definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 4, 2022)

Here’s some pics from last year the giant wood motorcycle was going to burning man  and the essco bike came from the swap meet area


----------



## Swampthing (Mar 7, 2022)

Nice. 
sorry I missed it. 
maybe next year


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2022)

Did anyone go to this show? Pics?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 7, 2022)

No and I saw a buddy today and he said he didn’t go


----------

